# ...will make you feel better



## Jon in FL

Cum se zice în română:

I hope the treatments _will make you feel_ better too.

Pot zice?

Sper şi eu să tratamenti _te va face simţi_ mai bine.

Mulţumesc!


----------



## jazyk

A possibility: Sper căte vei simţi mai bine cu tratament.


----------



## Sand_Sea

hmmm, "sper că te vei simţi mai bine de la (cu) tratament" or  word for word would be "sper că şi tratamentele te vor face să te simţi mai bine", but the too in the end doesn't really fit...I may be wrong.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Sand Sea's got a point (welcome to the forum, by the way!). Jon, could you please explain:

- why you are using the plural of "treatment" -- slightly strange, it's usually a treatment that might include various things: drugs, herbal teas, etc.

- the "too" in the end, does it mean that:


 you also hope the treatment works (presumably other people are hoping for the same thing)
you hope the treatment works, along with other things, for example you hope the car works even though it's cold outside, and you hope the treatment works, as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Sand_Sea

Thank you.


----------



## Jon in FL

Yes, the "too" at the end means that I also (along with the patient) hope that the treatment works.

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Oh, I see. Thank you.

Then my suggestion is: "Și eu sper că te vei simți mai bine după tratament".
(I also hope that you'll feel better after the treatment" -- I picked a version that sounds idiomatic to my ears.)


----------



## Sand_Sea

Yes, so the actual sentence is : Şi eu sper că tratamentul te va face să te simţi mai bine. Sorry, my fault, I should have read better your first comment...it's just the excitement of my first reply here.


----------



## Jon in FL

No problem, thank you very much!


----------



## Sand_Sea

or like Trisia said: "I also hope you'll be feeling better after (receiving that ) treatment."...


----------

